# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  St. Louis

## brunello97

I am meeting much of my TX/LA kin in St. Louis this weekend for my nephew's wedding. Looking for suggestions on the following:

mandolins (in stores and in clubs)
brewpubbery
BBQ (I'm from Texas I'll remind you)
out-of-the-ordinary sites of interest

We're planning on seeing the Botanical Gardens.  Buckminster Fuller, right?

thanks!

Mick

----------


## resophonic

Music Folk, good size music store, new and vintage instruments. They have occasional jams and can inform you of other events/ playing opportunities.

http://www.musicfolk.com/

Schlafly Tap Room, local brewery, good beer and food.

http://www.schlafly.com

Not sure were to send you for BBQ.

Go and see the City Museum, you'll be glad you did.

http://www.citymuseum.org/site/

St. Louis Art Museum is another good one.

----------


## Rodney Riley

http://www.faziosmusic.net/ If in the southern part of the city. Purchased my Weber from them. Bought my wife's Harp and my Ukulele from Music Folk store that resophonic listed.

Have seen ads for this place, but have never been there...http://www.folk-school.org/

If you happen by Fazio's, and they still have one. You _have_ to test drive a "Boat Paddle" Ukulele. http://www.boatpaddleukuleles.com/cg...i?display=home M-Style, one of my Bucket List's top items.  :Smile: 

Oh, I live 80+ miles from any of them, NFI.  :Smile: 

Interesting locations= http://lacledeslanding.com/

----------


## brunello97

Thank you, gentlemen, those are good suggestions.  The City Museum looks particularly interesting (and there will be a passel of children.)  An architectural cabinet of curiosities.

My niece, btw plays cello and has just recently been turned on to the whole Goat Rodeo gig.  She's been a classical snob for all of her 13 years, so Musicfolk/Fazios look like a good scene for her.  She lives about three blocks from Fiddler's Green and I had to drag her in.  "Oh!" she said.  Her father had heard about Schlafy's so that is seeming like a good bet. 

No 'Cue? What is local in St. Louis?  German bratwurst?  Catfish? We're looking for the culinary version of those paddle ukes.  :Smile:  I admit I dig Anthony Bourdain's show.

Mick

----------


## Rodney Riley

http://www.magichouse.org/about-us-history.php Kids might like this place. Our Grandblessings loved it.

----------


## molad

For BBQ, I'd suggest Pappy's Smokehouse: http://pappyssmokehouse.com/

Paul

----------


## brunello97

> For BBQ, I'd suggest Pappy's Smokehouse: http://pappyssmokehouse.com/
> 
> Paul


Pappy's looks good.  It looks like it isn't far from where we are staying.  Thanks, Paul!

Mick

----------


## drjlove

Current resident of STL here... As already mentioned: For mandolins, guitars, banjos, violins, dulcimers, and other assorted acoustic instruments... Music Folk in Webster Groves is a MUST do. They have a nice selection of new and / vintage instruments. Great guys, great shop!

Schafly is a nice brewpub and crafts the best beers and ales in town. They have terrific food and usually have good live music at both of their locations.  

Forest Park is great place to take in some sights and spend some time outdoors. The art museum is located in the park as well. Definitely worth checking out! Also located in Forest Park is the STL Zoo. It's a really nice zoo and a great place to spend some time. 

For BBQ you can't go wrong with Pappy's Smokehouse but, my personal fav is Bogart's BBQ. It's located in the history Soulard district. This is also where Anheiser Busch is located as well. The tour is worth checking out if you've never done it before. 

Overall STL is a nice place to visit with friendly locals. Missourians are some of the most polite and friendly folks I've encountered. 

Hope this is of some help and enjoy your stay. Word of caution... this is an extremely hot place in the summer months! 

-Joe

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Joe!  Those are great suggestions.  We had turned up a recommendation for Bogarts so that is a confirmation.  How can y'all have 'cue joints without beer? Or am I reading the menu wrong?  Beer and St. Louis just seem synonymous. My brother is itching to visit Schlafly's.

It looks like the whole middle of the country is sweltering.  Forecast for +100 in St Louis this weekend.  Austin was 109 yesterday. I grew up on the Texas Gulf Coast and still summer in Austin (!)  I don't get hot until its about 105 or so.  It's the duration of extended +100 days that wears me out. And the humidity, which the midwest has buckets of.  That's what drove me out of Houston up to the Hill Country.

Really looking forward to the trip, I love river cities. 

Mick

----------


## drjlove

Fear not.... the BBQ joints definitely have beer. Nothing to worry about their  :Smile:  

It's hot as a sin here this week and is supposed to remain this way for the foreseeable future. From your post it sounds like you're no stranger to this type of stuff though. 

I spent the past 10 years living in MI and WI so I've acclimated to the cooler climates I guess.

Safe travels and enjoy!

-Joe

----------


## brunello97

Thanks, Joe.  We got back from St. Louis late last night.  It was a great trip, the heat notwithstanding.  Man, with the humidity that was pretty grim. We took most of the suggestions here to heart:  the City Museum, the Botanical Gardens, the Arch, Schlafly's and Bogarts.  Great thing was that was that they delivered the 'cue to a nice cool pub down the street.  Can't say the sauces were my thing, but the meat was done to perfection: the ribs and pulled pork were excellent.  

We suffered through a Cards game on Sunday so my nephew and I could see the 'new' Busch stadium. Very nice ballpark. You have to appreciate a place where they play George Thorogood's "If You Don't Start Drinking, I'm Going to Leave" as a means of welcome. (Way too hot for me to drink beer, though.)

The Cajun wing of my family went to Zia's for an Italian lunch.  Ravioli with porcini mushrooms and asparagi.  They were knee-buckling good. I can still taste them.

Monday I went out to Music Folk and had a pleasant morning there. Played a nice F2 that seemed to have had a strange, but effective, 'head transplant'.  Great assortment of guitars there as well.    Good folks and a great place to have on the radar now.

I didn't make it to see Tadao Ando's Pulitzer Foundation, and am kicking myself about it, but we had a big wagon train to move around.  It was a very enjoyable trip.  Thanks to everyone for their suggestions…

Mick

----------


## Pete Summers

With all due respect to St. Louis, I'd say you need to drive across the state to Kansas City if you really are hankering for barbecue. 
 :Grin:

----------


## Rodney Riley

Got a nephew that eats lunch several times a week at either "Henry's BBQ Grill" or the "Black Dog BBQ" in Topeka, KS.  :Smile: 

And member JLewis can probably vouch for McKenzie's in Conroe, TX. Used to be a music store down the road from McKenzie's that had a good selection of Huss & Dalton and Seagull guitars. But like most, very few mandolins.  :Frown:  Not sure if they just closed up shop or moved to a different location.

----------


## brunello97

> With all due respect to St. Louis, I'd say you need to drive across the state to Kansas City if you really are hankering for barbecue.


True that. I'm always hankering for regional barbecue. But I'm from Central Texas so I already know Nirvana. 

Barbecue is like the Holy Grail.  It is in the searching, not the finding.

Mick

----------


## modon

Dont forget to drop by the Soulard Farmer's Market and have a snoot sandwich! It's a must do for Saint Looie visitors.

----------

